# You’re competing with these guys on tinder. An hour of swiping



## Jagged0 (Dec 3, 2020)

pics here


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Dec 3, 2020)

plot twist , they are all chadfish accounts made by users here
also brootal


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 3, 2020)

GreenTea said:


> plot twist , they are all chadfish accounts made by users here


Only psl users could cuck themselves like that


----------



## alriodai (Dec 3, 2020)

i think most of them are chadfishs


----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 3, 2020)

Curry: _''Oh man, I'll slay so much model stacies when I go to west!''



_
Chads:


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 3, 2020)

You stole this from lookism this was posted like a year ago


----------



## Warlow (Dec 3, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> You stole this from lookism this was posted like a year ago


even funnier, the poster on lookism called these dudes 6/10's


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> You stole this from lookism this was posted like a year ago


Never claimed I did this experiment


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> You stole this from lookism this was posted like a year ago


Ye I noticed that too


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 3, 2020)

Warlow said:


> even funnier, the poster on lookism called these dudes 6/10's


Lookism at times is more delusional than .me


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Dec 3, 2020)

Good looking but all look the same kinda, I can see why some High tier Tyrones are able to slay.


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> pics here



Holy shit the Chris guy looks like a Henry Cavill morph with slightly better eye area and collagen


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 3, 2020)

It’s beyond over


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 3, 2020)

I didnt need this reminder fuckhead


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Dec 3, 2020)

Insane brutal competition tbh for sure some are catfishs but if at least half of them are real then its already over


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Curry: _''Oh man, I'll slay so much model stacies when I go to west!''
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is literally my life story


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> this is literally my life story


TELL ME


----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> this is literally my life story


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> TELL ME


it was a joke bhai i was born in europe


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


>


i saw this in mumbai and i thought all the europeans looked like this so i got here but im rotting on incel sites. life is awful.


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Dec 3, 2020)

Either way, they’re all gymmaxxed. Every dude here needs to be gymcelling tbh


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Dec 3, 2020)

I made a foidfish here in Norway as well. Soo many Chads it made me sad


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 3, 2020)

this is a chadfish


----------



## DharkDC (Dec 3, 2020)

I remember seeing a few of these accounts posted here, lookism and r/tinder


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 3, 2020)

That's it. Get me the rope.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 3, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


> this is a chadfish


classic movie director catfish that wants girls to send him nude videos and takes profit from „his“ movie industry status.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Either way, they’re all gymmaxxed. Every dude here needs to be gymcelling tbh


just casually forget about their prettyboy faces


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 3, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> classic movie director catfish that wants girls to send him nude videos and takes profit from „his“ movie industry status.








Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## brainded (Dec 3, 2020)

Bro can you delete Theo that's my profile


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 3, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> ...


Fuck he looks good


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 3, 2020)

BRB killing myself


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 3, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Fuck he looks good
> View attachment 846913


huge smv for females above 25


----------



## St. Wristcel (Dec 3, 2020)

*over*


----------



## brainded (Dec 3, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Fuck he looks good
> View attachment 846913


@brbbrah


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 3, 2020)

brb roping


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Dec 3, 2020)

The sad part here is that there is no equal distribution, all the women will go for those guys so everyone else is left with nothing at all. Your looksmatch thinks she can do better and the reality is that she can. Hell even a fatty can do better, sad reality we live in; I don't fault many men for giving up when they were never in competition to begin with.


----------



## ShineBright (Dec 3, 2020)

Me on the right


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Dec 3, 2020)

Don't ever be friends with someone that looks way better than you.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hot take: Men that have less than 98th percentile looks are better off giving up.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 3, 2020)

It is so fucking over


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> brb roping


no one uses tinder br0


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Dec 3, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Good looking but all look the same kinda, I can see why some High tier Tyrones are able to slay.


To be fair all stacies look the same, just have slightly different hair.


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> no one uses tinder br0


tinder is not real life bro


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Dec 3, 2020)

Every guy thats not chad that participates in the betterment of society on behalf of all the women on this planet are cucks, me included. We are literally funding and protecting these women so that chad can breed these women and then leave, while Brad collects Chad's spawn and raises them with Becky.


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 3, 2020)

@Alexanderr @Gorasch @Kingkellz @Lorsss @her stickie this one of the most blackpilling threads in months, whichever mod does gets free shekels


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> tinder is not real life bro


being srs bro


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 3, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> It is so fucking over


bro you're brazilian you're good to go, just check gabigol's instagram comments, that subhuman is getting called good looking by bitches left and right (i know he is statusmaxxed, but still subhuman)


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> being srs bro


me too bro


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 3, 2020)

jfl you're competing with 6'6" male models if you live in england and use tinder

meanwhile the average brit:


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Dec 3, 2020)

tinder is a lost cause just abandon it boyos


----------



## LastGerman (Dec 3, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> BRB killing myself



I wish I would have the balls in order to end myself. I sometimes think about going into the woods and never come back, so I can forget about anything what happened before in order to cleanse myself.


----------



## Stingray (Dec 3, 2020)

A lot of gymmaxxed ht normies in this list


----------



## Stingray (Dec 3, 2020)

or just tall


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 4, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


>


Name


----------



## PYT (Dec 4, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


>


my avi now preciate it


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 4, 2020)

20 of them were GL

so basically 20 goodlooking guys on tinder in a city of 10 million


----------



## Gonthar (Dec 4, 2020)

That's cherry picking, have you tried Tinder in India to see with who you are competing?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 4, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> That's cherry picking, have you tried Tinder in India to see with who you are competing?


Why are these people so delusional?


----------



## Matheus (Dec 4, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> That's cherry picking, have you tried Tinder in India to see with who you are competing?


Bluepilled and tinderbiomaxxed profiles tbh jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 4, 2020)

notice how their all gymmaxxed
keep being lazy fucks and jacking off to male models while complaining about not having elite mm looks 
when everyone should be at the gym


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 4, 2020)

The competition in my city. 24h






And then of course:


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 4, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> That's cherry picking, have you tried Tinder in India to see with who you are competing?


Caged


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 4, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> jfl you're competing with 6'6" male models if you live in england and use tinder
> 
> meanwhile the average brit:
> 
> View attachment 847026


cant believe these fuckers colonized 1,000,000,000 subhumans


----------



## HellenicChad (Dec 4, 2020)

Don't know what's worse: the looksmogging or the life/NT mogging...


----------



## Golang (Dec 4, 2020)

I wasn’t even in the competition in the first place


----------



## Zyros (Dec 4, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> 20 of them were GL
> 
> so basically 20 goodlooking guys on tinder in a city of 10 million


enough to ruin everything in their radius. Thats OLD for you, unlike bars and social settings


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 4, 2020)

Zyros said:


> enough to ruin everything in their radius. Thats OLD for you, unlike bars and social settings


So 20 guys are fucking 10000 girls daily? jfl


----------



## Zyros (Dec 4, 2020)

HellenicChad said:


> Don't know what's worse: the looksmogging or the life/NT mogging...


looksmog is worse because its inhrrent to you


----------



## Zyros (Dec 4, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> So 20 guys are fucking 10000 girls daily? jfl


no but 20 guys spoil every girl visually even if they dont fuck them. its about shadow effect and comparison


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 4, 2020)

Zyros said:


> no but 20 guys spoil every girl visually even if they dont fuck them. its about shadow effect and comparison


maybe but girls want dick, so most will settle for someone less attractive


----------



## Zyros (Dec 4, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> maybe but girls want dick, so most will settle for someone less attractive


girls are even LESS receptive for more average looking guys if they dont get with the hot one, there were studies on it


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 4, 2020)

Zyros said:


> girls are ecen LESS receptive for more average looking guysvif they dont get with the hot one, there were studies on it


Probably true but they still want dick, if a GL guy wont give it to them they will take it from someone else


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 4, 2020)

*



*

This is a chadfish. https://www.instagram.com/nickgvm/
He's like 5'10 as well. Lot of these are prob also chadfishes but I'm not aspie enough to know their names by heart


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 4, 2020)

A good portion of thise are defo catfishes but yea tinder’s algorithm is pretty much biased for chads


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 4, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> A good portion of thise are defo catfishes but yea tinder’s algorithm is pretty much biased for chads


Honestly a Fair number of niggas can ascend through proper gym leanmaxxing with NT pics like beach/sports/hobbies.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 4, 2020)

Going2KillMyself said:


> *
> View attachment 848951
> *
> 
> ...


His gf:


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 4, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> maybe but girls want dick, so most will settle for someone less attractive


Girls can wait for weeks/months till they find a hot guy that is enough attractive to them. They only start to have a libido and the urge to have sex, when a hot chad comes into their life. Otherwise they can easy cope with vibrators/dildos.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 4, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> His gf:



Fitmaxxed couple


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 4, 2020)

If you can’t gets on tinder/bumble then you won’t get anything irl either


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 4, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> If you can’t gets on tinder/bumble then you won’t get anything irl either


cope


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 4, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> cope



Girls will be more honest on tinder since they’re not under the influence of alcohol or peer pressure. So it’s a better assessment of sexual value. But if ur not Tinder material run IRL game and hope for the best


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 4, 2020)

Going2KillMyself said:


> Girls will be more honest on tinder since they’re not under the influence of alcohol or peer pressure. So it’s a better assessment of sexual value. But if ur not Tinder material run IRL game and hope for the best


no one uses tinder anyway irl is how most people get laid


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 4, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> no one uses tinder anyway irl is how most people get laid









I would tend to agree with u but the numbers are changing in favour of, not against, online dating


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 4, 2020)

Going2KillMyself said:


> View attachment 849660
> 
> 
> I would tend to agree with u but the numbers are changing in favour of, not against, online dating


online doesnt mean online dating i read the study from that and most of it is snapchat instagram etc

less then 2% of the us population uses tinder and 80% of it is men. tinder isnt irl


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 4, 2020)

Going2KillMyself said:


> View attachment 849660
> 
> 
> I would tend to agree with u but the numbers are changing in favour of, not against, online dating


He’s an idiot who post 5 year old studies, literally everyone is using online dating in 2020


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 4, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> online doesnt mean online dating i read the study from that and most of it is snapchat instagram etc
> 
> less then 2% of the us population uses tinder and 80% of it is men. tinder isnt irl



Here’s the thing then: why would someone expect materially different results from Instagram than they would from tinder? Assuming anonymous exchanges (not social circle), then it’s all physical presentation.

That is, if you do shit on tinder, why would u hit it out of the park with anything else? 

Only reason I can think of is the lack of readily available men through swipes. But that’s hardly a sustainable thing


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 4, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> online doesnt mean online dating i read the study from that and most of it is snapchat instagram etc
> 
> less then 2% of the us population uses tinder and 80% of it is men. tinder isnt irl


If you can’t get matches on tinder you won’t get shit on snap either dumbass 
Atleast you can fraud on tinder with a filter to hide your flaws like acne or take pics in good lighting 

can’t do that shit on snap


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 4, 2020)

Going2KillMyself said:


> Here’s the thing then: why would someone expect materially different results from Instagram than they would from tinder? Assuming anonymous exchanges (not social circle), then it’s all physical presentation.
> 
> That is, if you do shit on tinder, why would u hit it out of the park with anything else?
> 
> Only reason I can think of is the lack of readily available men through swipes. But that’s hardly a sustainable thing


nt rlly if ur a normie u can do well on instagram if u know a girl through mutuals and you could fraud ur pic u also have social proof with followers. its better to meet girls outside or at partys etc


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 4, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> He’s an idiot who post 5 year old studies, literally everyone is using online dating in 2020


mate my studies are from 2020 and 2019 tinder isnt irl


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 4, 2020)

Going2KillMyself said:


> Here’s the thing then: why would someone expect materially different results from Instagram than they would from tinder? Assuming anonymous exchanges (not social circle), then it’s all physical presentation.
> 
> That is, if you do shit on tinder, why would u hit it out of the park with anything else?
> 
> Only reason I can think of is the lack of readily available men through swipes. But that’s hardly a sustainable thing


Tinder is easier than insta and snap 

for tinder you have to look good in pics
For insta you have to be good looking + high status, and can’t even take autistic pics 
For snap, well you need to look good in every picture and you might have lighting or anything else to fraud


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 4, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> nt rlly if ur a normie u can do well on instagram if u know a girl through mutuals and you could fraud ur pic u also have social proof with followers. its better to meet girls outside or at partys etc


Outside or parties don’t exist anymore thanks to fucking China


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 4, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Outside or parties don’t exist anymore thanks to fucking China


its normal here in australia tbh


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 4, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Tinder is easier than insta and snap
> 
> for tinder you have to look good in pics
> For insta you have to be good looking + high status, and can’t even take autistic pics
> For snap, well you need to look good in every picture and you might have lighting or anything else to fraud


no not rlly tinder is 80% men jfl

getting a thousand followers isnt that hard


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 4, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> nt rlly if ur a normie u can do well on instagram if u know a girl through mutuals and you could fraud ur pic u also have social proof with followers. its better to meet girls outside or at partys etc



I would agree that socialmaxxing is how most normies get their sex but I would also say that tinder is probably a closer gauge of genuine sexual attraction than anything else. 

Plus how sustainable is socialmaxxing without being attractive anyway


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 4, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> no not rlly tinder is 80% men jfl
> 
> getting a thousand followers isnt that hard


It’s not just followers but quality of pics matter way more on insta 

have you seen the score of girls on snap ? Many have more than a million, yea bro 100 others guys aren’t trying to get her on snap


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 4, 2020)

Going2KillMyself said:


> Here’s the thing then: why would someone expect materially different results from Instagram than they would from tinder? Assuming anonymous exchanges (not social circle), then it’s all physical presentation.
> 
> That is, if you do shit on tinder, why would u hit it out of the park with anything else?
> 
> Only reason I can think of is the lack of readily available men through swipes. But that’s hardly a sustainable thing


Easier to fuck at parties or shit in college
but after college
over


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 4, 2020)

Going2KillMyself said:


> I would agree that socialmaxxing is how most normies get their sex but I would also say that tinder is probably a closer gauge of genuine sexual attraction than anything else.
> 
> Plus how sustainable is socialmaxxing without being attractive anyway


rlly not that hard depending on how nt u are tbh

even if ur ugly its not too hard to get into a social circle although its hard to get laid but not impossible


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 4, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> It’s not just followers but quality of pics matter way more on insta
> 
> have you seen the score of girls on snap ? Many have more than a million, yea bro 100 others guys aren’t trying to get her on snap


true thats why its better to meet at social circles


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 4, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> true thats why its better to meet at social circles


Yea true but not possible anymore in most places


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 4, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Easier to fuck at parties or shit in college
> but after college
> over



Yeah mentioned that strat earlier. Works reasonably well while in college but harder if u descend or do it outside your social circle.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 4, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> rlly not that hard depending on how nt u are tbh
> 
> even if ur ugly its not too hard to get into a social circle although its hard to get laid but not impossible



True but it’s better to be ascended and have some social circle so u have abundance and never are beholden to them in case things fall out between you

The success of a lot of the profiles in the experiment were gymmaxxed + leanmaxxed, NTmaxxed and fashionmxxed on top of beig at least high tier normie. Dooable for some


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 4, 2020)

If u want choice, abundance and freedom in choosing sex partners the most reliable way to do it is to increase SMV. 2nd best is socialmaxxing. Ideally u are doing both


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Dec 5, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Either way, they’re all gymmaxxed. Every dude here needs to be gymcelling tbh


I have been saying this for over a year, but these moron won’t listen.


"Bbbut mUh fAcE”


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 5, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Girls can wait for weeks/months till they find a hot guy that is enough attractive to them. They only start to have a libido and the urge to have sex, when a hot chad comes into their life. Otherwise they can easy cope with vibrators/dildos.


Nice cope

girls want relationships and gossip with their friends, they arent rational at all


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Dec 6, 2020)

Imagine having your girlfriend going away abroad without you and creating a Tinder account, just for curiosity, and seeing these guys


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Dec 6, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> Imagine having your girlfriend going away abroad without you and creating a Tinder account, just for curiosity, and seeing these guys


You'd be returning single, that's for sure


----------



## Deleted member 11163 (Dec 6, 2020)

Fuck this gay world


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 6, 2020)

> Tom, 23, Straight Man








_*Yeah okay dude*_


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 7, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> That's cherry picking, have you tried Tinder in India to see with who you are competing?


Faizal and Manavalan are from movies. They aren't real


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 7, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> pics here



James is a fucking mogger god damn


----------



## xefo (Dec 7, 2020)

I have seenn all these pictures before you stole this shit from lookism


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 7, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> I have seenn all these pictures before you stole this shit from lookism


Read the first few comments in the beginning of the thread you’re not the first one to say this


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 7, 2020)

We all know the real reason OP is looking up blokes on tinder


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Dec 7, 2020)

Plot twist.. they're all my accounts I forgot about


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Dec 9, 2020)

Its all over son


----------



## JadedNormie (Dec 10, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Girls can wait for weeks/months till they find a hot guy that is enough attractive to them. They only start to have a libido and the urge to have sex, when a hot chad comes into their life. Otherwise they can easy cope with vibrators/dildos.


What's your point? I can cope with fleshlights, Vaseline, and porn. The real deal is always a priority


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 10, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> BRB killing myself


----------



## Deleted member 6986 (Dec 10, 2020)

I hate chads ngl


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (Dec 10, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> pics here



Biggest suifuel Ive seen in my life holy shit
Tom is mogger


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 10, 2020)

Be chad or dye trying isn't a joke anymore, is the actual reality.
Sub chads doesn't matter tbh


----------



## wallace (Dec 10, 2020)

“THEO” is a famous Instagram model names nickgvm. He’s a catfish so he doesn’t count. It’s probably some Incel running an experiment


----------



## Wakeup (Dec 10, 2020)

this is not good news


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 12, 2020)

Its over


----------



## onnysk (Dec 12, 2020)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> You'd be returning single, that's for sure


----------



## RichmondBread (Dec 12, 2020)

And not one of them has a Germanic build.


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 12, 2020)

I actually matched with Jack on my landwhalefish once


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 12, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> I actually matched with Jack on my landwhalefish once


you mog


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 12, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> The competition in my city. 24h
> 
> 
> 
> ...




unfair world


----------



## derryjan can (Dec 13, 2020)

I think it might be over


----------



## derryjan can (Dec 13, 2020)

Original said:


> tinder is a lost cause just abandon it boyos


Tinder is real life now, may as well abandon life too.


----------



## derryjan can (Dec 13, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> notice how their all gymmaxxed
> keep being lazy fucks and jacking off to male models while complaining about not having elite mm looks
> when everyone should be at the gym


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 13, 2020)

derryjan can said:


> View attachment 868071



Something is wrong with this nigga. Can’t put my finger on it


----------



## derryjan can (Dec 13, 2020)

Going2KillMyself said:


> Something is wrong with this nigga. Can’t put my finger on it


height, face, hairline


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 13, 2020)

derryjan can said:


> height, face, hairline



Hairline face height agree. What do u think his height is


----------



## derryjan can (Dec 13, 2020)

Going2KillMyself said:


> Hairline face height agree. What do u think his height is


I am 5'7-5'8 (172 cm) and would look lankier than him even with all that muscle, so I am gonna guess he is a few inches shorter than me and probably like 5'5. Defo a brutal statistical outlier though, his head looks fucking massive compared to his gnome body


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 13, 2020)

derryjan can said:


> I am 5'7-5'8 (172 cm) and would look lankier than him even with all that muscle, so I am gonna guess he is a few inches shorter than me and probably like 5'5. Defo a brutal statistical outlier though, his head looks fucking massive compared to his gnome body



He has appeal for gays unironically


----------



## derryjan can (Dec 13, 2020)

Going2KillMyself said:


> He has appeal for gays unironically


don't most guys tho?


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 13, 2020)

derryjan can said:


> don't most guys tho?



No he has that hairy chest full-pec look to him that gays love. They love that shit


----------



## amroth38 (Dec 13, 2020)

Going2KillMyself said:


> Something is wrong with this nigga. Can’t put my finger on it


high set, rounded eyebrows. and lack of cheekbone definition.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Dec 13, 2020)

derryjan can said:


> View attachment 868071


I wonder if he ever thought before he posted this that he'd become a meme for why lifting can't help you when you're just too ugly.
The glasses make him look so dorky too. Even though he looks like a buff garden gnome, he could still look better if he lost those faggot glasses.


----------



## Pretty (Dec 13, 2020)

They all look the same 

Just stand out theory


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 13, 2020)

derryjan can said:


> View attachment 868071


Just cherry pick theory
and still this manlet nigga is better off gymmaxxed than not
atleast no one is gonna mess with him


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Dec 13, 2020)

give me one reason why its not a great idea to kill those chads that steal all the pussy


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 13, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> He’s an idiot who post 5 year old studies, literally everyone is using online dating in 2020


There was hella Hoes on tinder in my area and I never got good matches 😔😂. So many dimes that didn’t even swipe on me lmao


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Dec 13, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Tinder is easier than insta and snap
> 
> for tinder you have to look good in pics
> For insta you have to be good looking + high status, and can’t even take autistic pics
> For snap, well you need to look good in every picture and you might have lighting or anything else to fraud



nah tinder isnt easier than instagram. You are dealing with much less competition on instagram.
If a whore goes on tinder and swipes a bunch of times, she is without a doubt getting a few dozen messages a day. 
If you find a local foid on instagram, that maybe has 200 followers or even less - how many messages of random ass people is she going to get in a day? Probably a handful. But much less than if she were on tinder. 

And really thats the main advantage of instagram - less competition. Its still not great and it is still lookism, but not as bad as tinder. And I bet most of the online dating is happening through instagram or whatever is similar to IG - but not actual dating apps.


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 13, 2020)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> nah tinder isnt easier than instagram. You are dealing with much less competition on instagram.
> If a whore goes on tinder and swipes a bunch of times, she is without a doubt getting a few dozen messages a day.
> If you find a local foid on instagram, that maybe has 200 followers or even less - how many messages of random ass people is she going to get in a day? Probably a handful. But much less than if she were on tinder.
> 
> And really thats the main advantage of instagram - less competition. Its still not great and it is still lookism, but not as bad as tinder. And I bet most of the online dating is happening through instagram or whatever is similar to IG - but not actual dating apps.


Tinder is easier 
For tinder you have to be good looking that’s it
For insta you have to be good looking + status maxxed


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 13, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Just cherry pick theory
> and still this manlet nigga is better off gymmaxxed than not
> atleast no one is gonna mess with him


They closed water fountains at the gyms too, one bottle isn’t even enough for workout 
Can’t even gymmaxx in 2020 😡😡


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 13, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> They closed water fountains at the gyms too, one bottle isn’t even enough for workout
> Can’t even gymmaxx in 2020 😡😡


Just workout at home for now. Weighted push ups or pull ups with some curls.

Also where you live, are the curries muscle maxxed or do you also think ethnics are skinny framelets


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 13, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Just workout at home for now. Weighted push ups or pull ups with some curls.
> 
> Also where you live, are the curries muscle maxxed or do you also think ethnics are skinny framelets


Lots of muscle maxxed curries but also many skinny fat 

from my interaction with curries in uni pakis >>> Hindus when it comes to muscle maxxing. Might be meat.

anyways can’t really bench press at the home tho


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 13, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Lots of muscle maxxed curries but also many skinny fat
> 
> from my interaction with curries in uni pakis >>> Hindus when it comes to muscle maxxing. Might be meat.
> 
> anyways can’t really bench press at the home tho


Yeah pakis mog


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 13, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Yeah pakis mog


@Biggdink don't jfl me
pakis mog the indians in Canada and America
cry more


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 13, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Yeah pakis mog


Lots of these muscle maxxed pakis are westernized tho, immigrant pakis are usually skinny fat too 
Lots of Indians at my uni were skinny fat even if they were westernized


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 13, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Lots of these muscle maxxed pakis are westernized tho, immigrant pakis are usually skinny fat too
> Lots of Indians at my uni were skinny fat even if they were westernized


cry for muscle maxxed pakis
they slay


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 13, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> @Biggdink don't jfl me
> pakis mog the indians in Canada and America
> cry more


Why would you care amnesia ? Didn’t know you’ve been to Canada


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 13, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Why would you care amnesia ? Didn’t know you’ve been to Canada


@TheCopefulCurry @sytyl


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 13, 2020)

Damn, London has so many Chads. Here in Montreal I could only find 2 profiles like that in 300 swipes, and one of them was fake.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 14, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Tinder is easier
> For tinder you have to be good looking that’s it
> For insta you have to be good looking + status maxxed


Its about the competition, on Instagram girls don't get shoved with Chad profiles that they can swipe right and see if they did the same. Basically tinder is easier for Chads because it immediately shows who wants to fuck you while tinder insta doesn't. I'm pretty sure most of online meeting happens on ig and snap since women who use tinder are not so many.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Dec 14, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Lookism at times is more delusional than .me


They called me a chad, all of them. Don't you dare call them delusional.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 14, 2020)

derryjan can said:


> height, face, hairline


Nope, his face is completely good, tte only falio he has is the gay eyebrows, gay hairstyle and those glasses. No glasses, straight brows and more masculine haircut would make him look muuch better, he just looks uncanny cause of the soy glasses, hair and brows together w8th masculine body


----------



## oldcell (Dec 16, 2020)

Reminder

Most of these guys without body halo will be rated 4.5 -5.5 here range

They all have insane body halo, meanwhile you are lazy to touch weight

These are made chads, not born, most of them


----------



## Deleted member 11295 (Dec 17, 2020)

not surprised a woman swipes left on my ugly deformed face.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Dec 17, 2020)

MEGAvirgin said:


> not surprised a woman swipes left on my ugly deformed face.


Nothing wrong with your face. You have no deformities. You probably have BDD 

Your photos are probably shit which is why you get nothing


----------



## Deleted member 11295 (Dec 17, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Nothing wrong with your face. You have no deformities. You probably have BDD
> 
> Your photos are probably shit which is why you get nothing


i have bdd but its justified by the women attention i get.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Dec 17, 2020)

MEGAvirgin said:


> i have bdd but its justified by the women attention i get.


Are you 5'6 or something?

clamouring for attention is a female trait in any case. You will be able to get laid just need to have a decent profile & also approach irl simultaneously


----------



## Deleted member 11295 (Dec 17, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Are you 5'6 or something?
> 
> clamouring for attention is a female trait in any case. You will be able to get laid just need to have a decent profile & also approach irl simultaneously


im 6'2 but feel too short idk please dont hate for this comment as its my perception.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Dec 17, 2020)

MEGAvirgin said:


> im 6'2 but feel too short idk please dont hate for this comment as its my perception.


Yeah you're mentally ill. Maybe one day you'll get over it though.


----------



## homo_faber (Dec 19, 2020)

when i was on tinder 2019 i checked out my competition too. around 70-90% looked either ugly or normal to me (aka both repulsive to women, see graph below)






https://looksmax.org/threads/what-makes-this-man-so-unattractive-and-repulsive-to-women.262550/
however the rest really looked good, which means 1-3 in ten swipes looks really good, wich means the following:

lets say it takes a girl 0.2seconds to determine if someones is attractive and another 0.4 seconds to swipe left/or right - it takes her less then 1 second to swipe a subhuman left. then she maybe looks a bit closer at the profile of attractive guys so lets assume she needs 1,5 second in average for swiping left and right.

in 15 seconds of swipping she already matched with at least one chad, in 2,5minutes of swipping she matched with 10 chads, in 25min with 100 chads and in 90 minutes of accumulated swipping she matched with a total number of 360 chads which is just enough to get dickdowned by 1 different chad per day for the whole year. and that my friends, is a conservative calculation


----------



## pakipassion (Dec 20, 2020)

not only these chads are good looking , they also have very high quality pics which 90 percent normies dont have so it never began for them , tinder is basically chads take all.


----------



## davidzur (Dec 20, 2020)

This is the most depressing thread in the entirety of the internet.


----------



## Rainerchen (Dec 23, 2020)

need to ascend more asap....


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Dec 23, 2020)

They all mog me


----------



## Pretty (Dec 25, 2020)

Most of these guys have attainable looks through surgery they all look the same


----------



## Slayerino (Dec 25, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> this is literally my life story


sauce of this? I really hope this if from a porn. I'M COOOMING!


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 25, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Nothing wrong with your face. You have no deformities. You probably have BDD
> 
> Your photos are probably shit which is why you get nothing


He has nct. You need to hit the gym. You look estrogenic. Clean up your diet


----------



## DatNibba11 (Dec 27, 2020)

Catfishing instead


----------



## Lolcel (Dec 27, 2020)

I wonder how many of them think how much their looks have always helped them...


----------



## Deleted member 10989 (Jan 9, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> Curry: _''Oh man, I'll slay so much model stacies when I go to west!''
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why you must do me like this


----------



## Deleted member 11295 (Jan 10, 2021)

HATE MYSLEF EVEN MORE I LOOK SOY BETA NO WONDER I GET NO MATCHES.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 10, 2021)

MEGAvirgin said:


> HATE MYSLEF EVEN MORE I LOOK SOY BETA NO WONDER I GET NO MATCHES.


You probably have shit pics.


----------



## Paqua (Jan 11, 2021)

wow thats suifuel, I didn't know the standards are that high nowadays

they look like celebrities. I rarely see guys like that in real life


----------



## AutismMaxing (Jan 14, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> So 20 guys are fucking 10000 girls daily? jfl


He is wrong about the daily thing. Women wait for years single and sexless to sleep with Chad. I know this from talking to girls.

Chads sleep with multiple girls the same day. I know this from talking to Chads, and also seeing them with girls. They setup their schedule so they drop a girl off at a location, wait 5 to 10 minutes and then pickup the next girl.

Chads sleep with the top 50% of women. Chadlites sleep with the next 40% of the women. Everyone else competes for the bottom 10% or get's lucky when girls eventually decide to settle.


Going2KillMyself said:


> True but it’s better to be ascended and have some social circle so u have abundance and never are beholden to them in case things fall out between you
> 
> The success of a lot of the profiles in the experiment were gymmaxxed + leanmaxxed, NTmaxxed and fashionmxxed on top of beig at least high tier normie. Dooable for some


Yah, I'm downloading these pics and adding them to my vision board/goal images.
I know I copemaxing but It's doable.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 14, 2021)

Half of them are fake cause I've seen these faces before and the other half is probably fake too


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 15, 2021)

NocturnalDecay said:


> The sad part here is that there is no equal distribution, all the women will go for those guys so everyone else is left with nothing at all. Your looksmatch thinks she can do better and the reality is that she can. Hell even a fatty can do better, sad reality we live in; I don't fault many men for giving up when they were never in competition to begin with.


nah, the worst prt about tinder is that there is 80% men, that's 4 men for every 1 female. If you ever looked at competition you'll know it's filled with low SMV tards taking close-up selfies. 
the truth is autism is rising on the hour, both in males and females, only desperate girls use tinder for attention validation and men desperate for sex.


----------



## TheAnomaly (Jan 15, 2021)

Use Tinder as an adjunct. Just one of your tools.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 16, 2021)

oldcell said:


> Reminder
> 
> Most of these guys without body halo will be rated 4.5 -5.5 here range
> 
> ...


This

If you posted half of these people here

niggas would rate them around that

but smv is insane cause of body halo


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Jan 17, 2021)

fucking lol. kiwi chad fucking the locals overseas


----------



## Germania (Jan 18, 2021)

When i did stacyfishing once, i only saw subhumans (Germany)


----------



## beyourself (Jan 19, 2021)

Just when you thought you could find a girl, your plans get ruined by:

James
Felix
Chris
Sam
Tom
Theo
Danny
Jorge
Jelte
Ed
Ollie
John
Aaron
Josh
Oliver
George
Jack
Jay
Dom
Matt
Roberto
Cameron
Alex
Anthony
Valentino
and of course Alfie


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jan 20, 2021)

I did this experiment jfl






Slayer - Tinder in London 2020 edition


I found these guys in like one hour of swiping :cage2:




lookism.net


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 20, 2021)

Some of them dont look even good facially... Just body maxed and tall height.


----------



## Deleted member 11288 (Jan 23, 2021)

Jfl at incels who think they can still tindermaxx


----------



## anti caking agents (Jan 23, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> pics here



KIWI FRUIT LIVING IN *MAIDENHEAD *

WHO WRITES THE SCRIPT FOR THIS CLOWNWORLD.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 3, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> pics here



Can't tell if this is suicide fuel or the opposite lol


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 3, 2021)

Tinder has to be a secret Nazi eugenics program


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 3, 2021)

ShineBright said:


> Me on the right
> View attachment 847000


Brutality


----------



## drbloop (Feb 15, 2021)

I made a female account once and the guys in my area didn't look half this good, but I did match with a model looking guy that ended up being a chadfish


----------



## Dark Latino (Feb 17, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Girls can wait for weeks/months till they find a hot guy that is enough attractive to them. They only start to have a libido and the urge to have sex, when a hot chad comes into their life. Otherwise they can easy cope with vibrators/dildos.


I wish this was true 😆 
As someone said a lot of them are catfish ,guys like that are rare in public and why even use tinder go on ig its filled with guys like that, the thing is once you get to a level where girls go crazy about you you don't settle with just any girl you want the best pussy available your standards get higher


----------



## bruhcel (Feb 17, 2021)

i can't believe people like this even exist


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 4, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> this is literally my life story


Mine too, but i actually banged stacies 😉


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 4, 2021)

B


Gonthar said:


> That's cherry picking, have you tried Tinder in India to see with who you are competing?


Bruhhhh im 69 psl here


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 4, 2021)

Bro i thi


obhmwtsg said:


> Name


nk thats stoya. Pale dirty submissive hoe


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 9, 2022)

Jagged0 said:


> pics here



What if I told you Tom is now a married man:




His wife is a redhead MTB


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Apr 9, 2022)

I mog most lifefuel. 
James high class mogs them all


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Apr 9, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> What if I told you Tom is now a married man:
> View attachment 1628586
> 
> His wife is a redhead MTB


If u dont reply i will dox tom and u


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 9, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> If u dont reply i will dox tom and u


done


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 9, 2022)

IWILLMAKEIT said:


> Biggest suifuel Ive seen in my life holy shit
> Tom is mogger


I know, and that's why he's married to a MTB redhead in 2022:


----------

